# Crazy tank!



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow. What a setup! Just get rid of the tv in the living room, and turn all the couches towards the tank. I'd never leave that room! thanks for posting


----------

